# TRT - In the woods with no needle



## Viduus (Sep 23, 2018)

So I’m in the woods four hours from home and it’s POB day... thought I had everything packed but I didn’t grab a needle for the strange. 

I could wait until Monday morning but I was hoping to stay consistent so I could run blood work after my next pin on Wednesday.

Heres what I have:

A prefilled syringe with a rubber stopper. (Forgot the needle I’d normally attach)

An insulin pin.

question is, can I somehow sanitarily transfer the .4ml of Test Cyp from the prefilled syringe into the insulin syringe? Will an insulin needle even work with the oil? Should I just wait until I get home? Will moonshine work as an alcohol pad?


----------



## Jin (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes. You can backfill the slin pin and it will injectt slower, but still fine. 

Just wait until Monday imo. No big deal. 

Why hat are you camping with a random insulin needle?

edit: if it’s just the pin and not a syringe combo, just pop it on and pin.

you can use moonshine as you would rubbing alcohol. Except you can drink it too.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 23, 2018)

Soap and water good scrub to the area.

Wash the **** out of your hands

Take the insulin syringe in your right hand. Grab the plunger of the slin pin between the left index and middle finger but palm up. 

Completely remove plunger from barrel. Let nothing touch the plunger.

Transfer slin pin to left hand 

Pick up loaded 3cc syringe

Squirt (tehehe) into slin barrel

Toss 3cc barrel

Insert plunger into slin pin slowly and upside down. Wait for air bubble to rise to needle to push out before pushing plunger in. 

Stick into bicep outer head and push. delt could be ok too if you aren't a fat piece of trash.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 23, 2018)

Btw this is called back loading a slin pin. I probably could have just said search YouTube or even here for it.


----------



## Viduus (Sep 23, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Btw this is called back loading a slin pin. I probably could have just said search YouTube or even here for it.



Thanks for the detailed instructions. I trust you guys over random YouTube videos and god only knows if I can get a video to play.

Jin, the clinic pushes useless b12/mic that I rarely use so I have extra stuff. Thought I threw one of everything into the bag but obviously missed the needle. (Who really needs those)


----------



## Viduus (Sep 23, 2018)

Operation was a success. Glad you included the part about waiting until the air bubble rises to the top. That could have ended badly..

Thanks POB, Jin and CPA.


----------

